# best place to sell a brand new boxed niche zero grinder



## Callumm (May 9, 2020)

I bought a new niche zero coffee grinder a year ago on the basis I was going to start taking my coffee making a little more seriously. Turns out two kids and a busy life has meant it's still in box unused. Sadly needs must and I am going to sell it, any suggestions as to best place (default will be eBay) where coffee lovers will be able to see it ?


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

I'm sure someone on this forum would be interested.

You have to make 5 replies on posts on the forum, such as for instance starting and posting a thread stating a bit about yourself in the introduction area of the forum. You could then reply to any answered posts on that thread, that further add to your tally. You could comment on any other posts too, further adding to the tally.

You already have 1 post so it's very easy to post 4 more.

After 5 posts you can advertise your Niche Zero in the sale section.

Good luck


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Callumm said:


> I bought a new niche zero coffee grinder a year ago on the basis I was going to start taking my coffee making a little more seriously. Turns out two kids and a busy life has meant it's still in box unused. Sadly needs must and I am going to sell it, any suggestions as to best place (default will be eBay) where coffee lovers will be able to see it ?


Hey Callumm, as Ratty said. Stick it in here. I'm very confident it will sell in no time and, more importantly, it will certainly go to a good home where someone will definitely make the most of it.

There seems to be a few adverts in the "Wanted" section in this forum.

I'll help you starting a conversation: why didn't you get into coffee making a year ago? Was it the idea to have an espresso machine paired with it?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

@Callumm - If you follow Ratty's advice I predict a queue to buy it 

(well assuming a realistic price)


----------



## Callumm (May 9, 2020)

Thanks guys, really helpful (I should prob have spent a bit more time figuring that out for self). Cheers


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Be careful the'll bite your hand off for it 😂


----------



## Hexene (May 9, 2020)

@Callumm yep, they're right I'd happily take that off your hands. I'll keep an eye out for it in the sales forum.


----------



## Gforce (Feb 21, 2019)

I would have been one off the ones snapping at your hand! Just bought one a couple of days ago, figured I'd be waiting ages for a second-hand one to show up...


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Why though if your looking at a espresso machine.


----------



## Callumm (May 9, 2020)

Thanks guys.

@jony niche seems to be top of the range and also looks like it requires a bit of time and attention to get each one right, not to mention my work situation has recently changed hence looking to sell in the first place. I am hoping i can get a decent bean to cup option or a simpler grinder/machine combo......... you think better to hold on to the niche and invest in machine? What would you recommend as starter machine to go with the grinder ? Cheers


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Depends on budget really


----------



## ddring (Apr 28, 2020)

@Callumm best place is defo selling it to me 😂

I'd be interested to know what machine people would recommend to partner this with, under £1000 ideally


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

This thread has served its purpose. The OP knows what he needs to do. For goodness sake, start a sales thread when you have 10 posts, name your price and sell. Meanwhile your inbox is being inundated by people hoping to buy it from you on the side. You have not named a price. If it is brand new as you say, it is worth £450 delivered.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Or a used one £385


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Dont agree its worth £450.

Not being funny of i were spending 450 on a 'new' used grinder thats out of warrenty

When a new one is £500 with warranty

I know were id be spending.

Or id buy propper used off jony and make a saving and take the risk. Imo its worth 400 at best, its bot better than one thats been used for a yr


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Cuprajake said:


> Dont agree its worth £450.
> 
> Not being funny of i were spending 450 on a 'new' used grinder thats out of warrenty
> 
> ...


 All you're saying is it's not worth £450 *to you*. To somebody else, a £69 saving against £519 (which I believe is the shipped price brand new) might be a bargain.

There has been an occasion of Niche agreeing to transfer the warranty, I believe.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cuprajake said:


> Dont agree its worth £450.
> 
> Not being funny of i were spending 450 on a 'new' used grinder thats out of warrenty
> 
> ...


 It is worth whatever someone will pay for it. But if he states a price it will stop those for some reason thinking they can nick a bargain. The OP is quiet....wonder if he is rummaging through his inbox? The Niche is pretty much a known factor, therefore, a new but unused one should still command a decent price. Does someone set a precedent by selling theirs for £385? Remember, a lot of early adopters paid around that price anyway


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

dfk41 said:


> This thread has served its purpose. The OP knows what he needs to do. For goodness sake, start a sales thread when you have 10 posts, name your price and sell. Meanwhile your inbox is being inundated by people hoping to buy it from you on the side. You have not named a price. If it is brand new as you say, it is worth £450 delivered.


 Not being pedantic but according to the rules it is 5 posts not 10 posts before someone can post on the for sale forum.

Just for clarity. 😉


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ratty said:


> Not being pedantic but according to the rules it is 5 posts not 10 posts before someone can post on the for sale forum.
> 
> Just for clarity. 😉


 I stand corrected......5 or 10, stupid rule anyway


----------



## DanDavenport (May 22, 2020)

Hello Callumm

Is this still for sale?

Cheers

Dan


----------



## Adam.f (Apr 9, 2020)

DanDavenport said:


> Hello Callumm
> 
> Is this still for sale?
> 
> ...


 It needs to be put in the sales section to sell and I think you would be about 8 days to late the way these sell, it would of gone in less than 5 mins!!!!!

I think you have to have more posts to be able to post on sales thread :good:


----------



## DanDavenport (May 22, 2020)

Hello Adam,

Thanks a lot for the information, I am new to the forum so still figuring it all out.

Help is much appreciated- the Niche do indeed seem to fly out! I am in the process of refurbishing a Linea Classic and it would suit my purposes for home use perfectly, just a shame the wait time for a new one is August!

All the best

Dan



Adam.f said:


> It needs to be put in the sales section to sell and I think you would be about 8 days to late the way these sell, it would of gone in less than 5 mins!!!!!
> 
> I think you have to have more posts to be able to post on sales thread :good:


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

DanDavenport said:


> Hello Adam,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the information, I am new to the forum so still figuring it all out.
> 
> ...


 Best order one now then 😉


----------



## Adam.f (Apr 9, 2020)

All the August supply have gone now in the U.K. so looking at September now for ordering a new Niche, they really sell quickly.


----------



## Annih (Jun 25, 2020)

They do indeed fly off the shelf.


----------

